# TV unter Gentoo

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

ich habe gestern von einem Bekannten eine Hauppauge mit BT878 bekommen die ich mal ausprobieren wollte. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, was ich konfigurieren muss, damit die Karte läuft?

----------

## zweistein12

einfach 

```
modprobe bttv
```

dann sollte die Karte schon mit xawtv ansprechbar sein. Musst dann noch die Sender einstellen.

mfg

Mario

----------

## sven

Muss der Kernel nicht auch mit BT848/878 Unterstützung unter Video4Linux neukompiliert werden? Bzw dies als Modul kompilieren?

----------

## easy2k

zum Kernel:

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m 

und dann

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_LS220 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MARGI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZR36120 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

und bei Sound

CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER=m 

in die modules.autoload

tuner type=5

bttv card=8 pll=1 

Das sind die werte für meine FlyVideo2.

Welche du brauchst mußt du in der doku zu bttv nachlesen.

Wenn du kein vernünftiges bild bekommst setze mal pll=2

----------

## zweistein12

 *Quote:*   

> bttv card=8 pll=1 

 

Was heisst dieses pll?

Mario

----------

## easy2k

Ganz genau weiss ich das auch nicht. Da ist aber glaube ich ein video-audio Modulator. Bei Fernsehkarten in 24 und 32 herz oder khz "?" verbaut.

----------

## choenig

Hi,

lies mal :

/usr/src/DEINKERNEL_NAME/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/Insmod-options

take care, have fun

/christian

----------

